# What's your Comfort Food?



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey there to all of my fellow fat guys, girls, those who love us etc...

I was just wondering what your 'go to' foods were, when feeling blue, stressed, really happy, whatever. We all have favorites, often formed in childhood (As several of mine were). Anyways, let us know!

If such dishes are regional or obscure to the World, let us know what they are (A recipe, even?).

Happy eating!


-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 13, 2009)

Chocolate<3, pizza, kebabs and rice dishes, pizza, pasta, junk and more junk.
There's a big big girl inside of me.


----------



## mikey787 (Jan 13, 2009)

kebabs, chinese or TGI Fridays....

..oh and beer.. lots of beer!


----------



## Hole (Jan 13, 2009)

POTATOES! I love em. Baked, fried.. buttered.. covered in cheese. Mmmmm.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 13, 2009)

damn lol.....mashed potatoes, fries, onion rings, chicken tenders etc..... i used to be the fat kid lol. i loved my southern fried foods ^.^

now, when im stressed i have a mango smoothie.....im a smoothie addict lol


----------



## cammy (Jan 13, 2009)

My ever-expanding husband...he's my absolute comfort.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

I have several foods that I am always hungry for.

'Thanksgiving'. Turkey/mashed & gravy, cranberries...etc. .

Late at night, after work (When you aren't supposed to eat, I know...)
I love making chicken noodle soup (Y'know, Campbell's...), or a tuna melt.




-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Macaroni Cheese was always one of mine 

Also creamy tomato soup with grilled cheese on toast :eat2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 13, 2009)

Mom's mac and cheese for sure


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2009)

As far as stuff my mom made (Makes, she's still with us, but I don't get at her cooking much any more)

Chicken-n-Dumplings, Lasagna, and she used to do this really good white fish in cream sauce.

Now, when she is visiting, she makes me cook. She claims that's why she taught me how to cook, so she could relax and eat in her later years (  )

-Uriel


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 13, 2009)

Hole said:


> Chocolate<3, pizza, kebabs and rice dishes, pizza, pasta, junk and more junk.
> There's a big big girl inside of me.



Would she like company? 


And to answer the question CHOCOLATE lol and sweets.


----------



## Esther (Jan 13, 2009)

I personally can't eat when I'm emotional... excited, upset, anything like that. I do have comfort foods for sure though... I think grilled cheese sandwiches with fresh swiss and cheddar are my number one favourite.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2009)

French fries...:eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2009)

*BEN AND JERRYS....................:eat1:

where do u think those voluptous torpedoes, 
of mine came from*


----------



## topher38 (Jan 13, 2009)

Beef Jerky, Hot wings with Blue cheese dip, someone to share it with..


----------



## Karebehr (Jan 13, 2009)

As weird as it sounds for a Canadian, my absolute favorite when I'm down is chicken fried steak, biscuits and sausage gravy. Thank god for driving truck, and traveling the US to discover these delicacies! :eat2: KFC is a close second.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 13, 2009)

I reach for whatever's in the fridge that's good cold, or some leftover that isn't yet cold, but I have a lot of favorites!

1. Wings. Always good fresh or refridgerated.

2. Chinese. Always.

3. Ben and Jerry's. Flavor of choice: Cookie Dough and Brownie Batter "Half Baked".

4. Pizza. Definitely.

5. And if all else fails, I reach for some pudding or chips.


----------



## prettysteve (Jan 13, 2009)

My comfort food is a nice juicy Grilled Veggie Burgie along with some Brocolli patties and Vanilla Soy Milk...:eat1:


----------



## RentonBob (Jan 13, 2009)

I make the best Tuna Casserole ever! If not that, mac 'n cheese.


----------



## Cors (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have a favourite since I get specific cravings, especially when stressed.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been very much enjoying kebabs and chips as a comfort food lately... mmmm!


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 13, 2009)

blackberries
blueberries
raspberries
any fresh berries are always the perfect company when I am misersable.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> blackberries
> blueberries
> raspberries
> any fresh berries are always the perfect company when I am misersable.



I was making my famous Stoli Blueberry/Blackberry/Raspberry Cosmo last night for a group of girls. They looked like they were having Berry-Gasms.



-Uriel


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 14, 2009)

Food is my comfort food.


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 14, 2009)

Vodka?

Does booze count as food?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

Goobers PB&J and Ritz crackers...also a great food for those not so grounded moments.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> Vodka?
> 
> Does booze count as food?



Murderface: 'I'd rather cut off my Ding-Dong than admit booze wasn't food!'


-Uriel

PS: I was just commenting on the strange coincidence of berries, since I was making those cosmos just last (Monday) night.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 14, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> Vodka?
> 
> Does booze count as food?



Only when 
A) Mixed with juice
B) Mixed with Jello(aka the Jello Shots)
C) Mixed with RedBull
D) Straight Up (for *real* men only)


----------



## shazz2602 (Jan 14, 2009)

Chocolate ermmm chocolate and i think maybe chocolate!


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 14, 2009)

Hole said:


> POTATOES! I love em. Baked, fried.. buttered.. covered in cheese. Mmmmm.



That sounds good...

Shepherd's pie. Anybody know what that is (other than the Canadians present)? Layer of browned ground beef (spiced if you like), thin layer of corn (canned creamed corn is my favourite), layer of mashed potatoes with topdressing of paprika, bake in a 350 degree oven for about half an hour. 

Unfortunately, I'm the only one in my family who likes it....

The layer of creamed corn can be a layer of other veggies (diced carrots and peas, frenched green beans).


----------



## Hole (Jan 14, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> That sounds good...
> 
> Shepherd's pie. Anybody know what that is (other than the Canadians present)? Layer of browned ground beef (spiced if you like), thin layer of corn (canned creamed corn is my favourite), layer of mashed potatoes with topdressing of paprika, bake in a 350 degree oven for about half an hour.
> 
> ...



Yes! It's YUMMY. It's a British thing too.

Damn, I am so hungry!:eat2:


----------



## Tad (Jan 14, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> That sounds good...
> 
> Shepherd's pie. Anybody know what that is (other than the Canadians present)? Layer of browned ground beef (spiced if you like), thin layer of corn (canned creamed corn is my favourite), layer of mashed potatoes with topdressing of paprika, bake in a 350 degree oven for about half an hour.
> 
> ...



Heh, made that ten days ago  But with ground lamb, to better reflect the 'shepherd' part (plus that was what we had in the house at the time)

As for comfort food, I'm with Carl on the 'food is my comfort food' in some ways. The very act of allowing myself to eat for comfort is comforting, so just eating anything indulgent seeming (often meaning high fat, but not always) helps buffer the stress for me. A Tim Horton's donut, the left over sausage in the fridge, some cookies, a food court meal, tea thick with cream and honey....all can work.

Which is part of why I tend to gain when stressed


----------



## Melian (Jan 14, 2009)

Pretty boring....but my comfort food is oatmeal. Of the maple or cinnamon variety.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Murderface: 'I'd rather cut off my Ding-Dong than admit booze wasn't food!'
> 
> 
> -Uriel
> ...



haha ur lucky im an adultswim nerd lol...... i freaking love murderface hahahaha


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 14, 2009)

chips. pizza, mince beef pies and good few pints of beer for me. yep i do consider a few pints to be comfort food.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 14, 2009)

Nothing can beat the amazing combination of Grilled Cheese and Tomato soup. End of conversation.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> haha ur lucky im an adultswim nerd lol...... i freaking love murderface hahahaha



I'd be luckier if you lived closer..



I'm more if a Skiwsgar fan, but Murederface is awesome.

-Uriel


----------



## Victim (Jan 14, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> blackberries
> blueberries
> raspberries
> any fresh berries are always the perfect company when I am misersable.




Don't attack anyone with the raspberry. Not only will their trained tiger eat YOU, but it will also eat the raspberry.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Ry&#333;ri;1051799 said:


> Nothing can beat the amazing combination of Grilled Cheese and Tomato soup. End of conversation.



FTW.... Ultimate comfort food


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 15, 2009)

Ry&#333;ri;1051799 said:


> Nothing can beat the amazing combination of Grilled Cheese and Tomato soup. End of conversation.



Yes, that one's good too - and, bonus, the whole family likes it, and, double bonus, my wife makes killer grilled cheese sandwiches!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 15, 2009)

When I could still have wheat and not icky gluten free breads I'd agree on the grilled cheese (Still haven't found a good gluten free bread...but making a trip to OH soon in hopes that that baker there hasn't lied to me.)

However, cheetos. Seriously cheetos. Oh and chocolate ice cream with pineapple topping. 


If my clove cigs can't count as food that is...hey tobacco's a plant right? and there's cloves...some people use cloves with ham so I say I am considering them a comfort anymore. (Particularly Vanilla or Cherry Djarums.)


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 15, 2009)

prettysteve said:


> My comfort food is a nice juicy Grilled Veggie Burgie along with some Brocolli patties and Vanilla Soy Milk...:eat1:



That doesnt sound like food that sounds like what food would eat.


----------



## Esther (Jan 15, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> When I could still have wheat and not icky gluten free breads I'd agree on the grilled cheese (Still haven't found a good gluten free bread...but making a trip to OH soon in hopes that that baker there hasn't lied to me.)
> 
> However, cheetos. Seriously cheetos. Oh and chocolate ice cream with pineapple topping.
> 
> ...




Man, cheetos sabotage my healthy eating plans every time. If they're anywhere near me I will eat the entire bag.


----------



## Ichida (Jan 15, 2009)

Miso soup.

I can drink buckets of the stuff, and every time I am blue I need to go out to the local Japanese restaurant and get a bowl. Or two.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 15, 2009)

i have to go with fat hiker on the shepards pie...it's like an entire meal in 1 dish. i'm not much on the creamed corn...we tend to use peas and carrots...but mmmm...soooo good! :eat1:

fyi...anyone in the nc area...we are getting together in ashville, nc this sat. for japanese food...check out the thread under 'south'. can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Hole (Jan 17, 2009)

I just ordered Hardeez. Mmm curly fries. :wubu:


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 17, 2009)

Hole said:


> I just ordered Hardeez. Mmm curly fries. :wubu:



I am so jealous right now, ours closed here and the nearest is 60 miles away.

Monster Burger FTW!!!


----------



## Hole (Jan 18, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> I am so jealous right now, ours closed here and the nearest is 60 miles away.
> 
> Monster Burger FTW!!!



That's pretty ironic considering I live in the Middle-east.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Ugh. last night I overdid it...

Went on a 171 each way road trip for a band who played 35 minutes. Yes, I like Protest the Hero THAT much...As I Lay Dying was cool too...

Anyways, I got my comfort food...a Burrito Expresso Super Chicken, with everything, for the road. Ate half of it.


Went to show, drank beer... got buzzed, and ended up at some Denny's like joint. My sober (Yeah for Muslims!!!) driver friend was amused .
I ordered the ranch-cheddar-chicken sandwich, with fries,soup came with it...THEN I joked that we needed dessert. I NEVER do dessert, but um, the beer...

Anyways, banana split it was. The (very cute and rather flirty) waitress was very amused, since 95% of the customers were kids (All ages show) who all clustered around one order of fries, just to get to hang out in there , while I was ordering left and right, buying for my friend as well. Always buy the driver's grub, which goes without saying. My bill was only 21 bucks, but I left her 33 (I work for tips, and my mom was a waitress), which I hope made up for all of the kids scrounging change for onbion rings at the next booth (I was a broke kid once too) 
Ugh...coupled with the fact that PtH only had up to XL, and my shirt isn't fitting as awesome as I would like.
Not that the girls here mind a skin tight tshirt of a fat guy...haha

Stupid Banana Split...

-Uriel

PS: When I got back to the car, and remembered the half a burrito and chips, I opted tp give it to a hungry homeless man, who looked like it was cristmas morning, from his expression of glee. I mean, I can't just throw out the World's most badass grilled chicken burrito...Y'know?


----------



## escapist (Jan 18, 2009)

My Comfort Food, hummm, I will eat just about anything I can get my hands on when I'm stressed. I love everything bad about food, Grease, Fat, and Starch....Grilled Cheese Sandwiches are perfect (and every crazy veriation I've come up with) It seem like I'm allwasy tossing butter on something and frying it. Nothing beats a good Rubin.

Its gotta be fast simple and yummy.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Ugh...Post-Banana-Split photos...

I haven't been eating much lately, or sleeping, so I overdid it yesterday.

Total Grub consumed yesterday...

Half a super burrito, ranch-cheddar-chicken sandwich, fries (minus the several that Ben snaked while I was recharging my phone in the bathroom (Yes, I got funny looks from nervous guys, as I was hanging out in there...hehehe), cup'O chicken noodle soup, 2 hot chocolates, 2 pepsis, 2 beers,pack of lime tic tacs, one big,decadent belgiam raspberry-dark-chocolate truffle, one Popeye's Chicken (leftover from night before) thigh, and one big Ol'Honkin banana split...


Total Calories consumed...I don't give a squirt.

Total delicious bellyrubbing satisfaction: Priceless...
Now if only there were someone here to rub my poor Belly...


-Uriel

PS: My hair is messy and pulled back, I just woke up...

EDIT PPS: Dammit, I need to read my posts before I throw them up. Stupid typos...


----------



## Hole (Jan 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Ugh...Post-Banana-Split photos...
> 
> I haven't been eating much lately, or sleeping, so I overdid it yesterday.
> 
> ...



:smitten::smitten::smitten:

Sorry, what were you saying?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Hole said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten:
> 
> Sorry, what were you saying?



I was saying...my poor Belly needs rubbing...Now my dad (Parents are visiting) is talking about making a late breakfast....Ugh.

(Turkey) bacon
(Turkey) sausage
Eggs
Hash Browns
Toast

(( I don't eat pork or beef, so those poor turkeys die by the hundreds for my eating...Gobble Gobble-them up)).

-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I was saying...my poor Belly needs rubbing...Now my dad (Parents are visiting) is talking about making a late breakfast....Ugh.
> 
> (Turkey) bacon
> (Turkey) sausage
> ...



Yes, I read again using my _mind_ this time..:doh: Haha. 
I would be honoured to rub that wonderful belly of yours. :wubu:
I don't eat pork either but I guess you already knew that.


----------



## olwen (Jan 18, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> Food is my comfort food.



LOL, for some reason this made me laugh. 


Chocolate chip cookie dough Ice cream, barbeque potato chips, and wonton cantonese noodle soup for me, but not all at the same time.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Hole said:


> Yes, I read again using my _mind_ this time..:doh: Haha.
> I would be honoured to rub that wonderful belly of yours. :wubu:
> I don't eat pork either but I guess you already knew that.



As long as you don't have to go around in a Burkha, I'm easy...




-Uriel

PS:Mental Note, don't eat poppyseed muffin before Dubai visit.


----------



## olwen (Jan 18, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> When I could still have wheat and not icky gluten free breads I'd agree on the grilled cheese (Still haven't found a good gluten free bread...but making a trip to OH soon in hopes that that baker there hasn't lied to me.)
> 
> However, cheetos. Seriously cheetos. Oh and chocolate ice cream with pineapple topping.
> 
> ...



Glutino makes this cinnamon raisin rice bread that makes a really good grilled cheese sandwich. That bread is also good as just toast with butter and jam. The thing tho is that when I buy it from the health food store, it's frozen so cooking it really is the only way to eat it. As a result, it isn't good for cold sandwiches or loaded sandwiches, only small hot ones.


----------



## Hole (Jan 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> As long as you don't have to go around in a Burkha, I'm easy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.

No one in my family even wears that! Gulf Arabs tend to wear that more.
I know you were being playful, just thought I'd throw that in there.

/nerd



You can have _my muffins_! Sorry, I couldn't resist the line. :happy:

/smitten with chub


----------



## William (Jan 18, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Only when
> A) Mixed with juice
> B) Mixed with Jello(aka the Jello Shots)
> C) Mixed with RedBull
> D) Straight Up (for *real* men only)



and Rum Cake!!!!

Chocolate cherries and brandy (picked up a box at Walgreens once ate them then on the way into a business meeting realized that I smelled like I was snookered.)

William


----------



## William (Jan 18, 2009)

Good pepperoni pizza (extra cheese please!)

or 

Good Falafel or Slovoki 


*Homemade*-- my Mother's Sausage, peppers and pasta dish (after setting in the refrigerator over night(good cold or warm)).

William


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

haha comfort foods... My dad is eating a mashed potato sandwich. I offered to make him a burger I'd something ( we scrapped the big breakfast idea, trying to watch the end of this Football game before work... Go Cardinals!!!) but he just wants potato sandwiches for lunch. 

My dad is happily singing some potato sandwich song...




-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 18, 2009)

William said:


> Good pepperoni pizza (extra cheese please!)
> 
> or
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD. Good call!
Falafels give me mouthgasms. :wubu:


----------



## William (Jan 18, 2009)

If I have time, I will be here tomorrow on my day off

http://falafel-inn.com/

William




Hole said:


> OH MY GOD. Good call!
> Falafels give me mouthgasms. :wubu:


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 19, 2009)

Shit, whenever I get depressed, stressed, whatever, a pizza place is getting a call.

I want a whole pizza to munch on, and some wings. Pizza works especially well because I can't sleep when I'm depressed so I have pizza to chomp down on all night, and don't keep having to run back and forth to the kitchen.

StarScream!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Right now i'm feeling pretty low and shitty...

I'm super craving some comforting soup


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Right now i'm feeling pretty low and shitty...
> 
> I'm super craving some comforting soup



Awww *cyber hugs* I'd make you some cyber soup but I'm not sure it would make you feel any better :eat1:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Awww *cyber hugs* I'd make you some cyber soup but I'm not sure it would make you feel any better :eat1:



Awwww thank you that's really sweet :happy: I should make a big long straw from here to you lol


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 21, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Awwww thank you that's really sweet :happy: I should make a big long straw from here to you lol



Hehe, your welcome. Maybe I could start making a long straw too and we could meet in the middle. You know, for efficiency's sake...hey, that would help cure your boredom as well. I've never known anyone to be bored while constructing a straw to go half way across the world.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Hehe, your welcome. Maybe I could start making a long straw too and we could meet in the middle. You know, for efficiency's sake...hey, that would help cure your boredom as well. I've never known anyone to be bored while constructing a straw to go half way across the world.



What an excellent plan!!!  haha! We could even get in the world book of records with that I reckon....

The worlds longest straw construction! :bow:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Shit, whenever I get depressed, stressed, whatever, a pizza place is getting a call.
> 
> I want a whole pizza to munch on, and some wings. Pizza works especially well because I can't sleep when I'm depressed so I have pizza to chomp down on all night, and don't keep having to run back and forth to the kitchen.
> 
> StarScream!



I know it isn't the best Pizza, but one thing that I miss from AZ is Peter piper Pizza...when I was a kid, theie XL everything was 5.95!!!


-Uriel


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I know it isn't the best Pizza, but one thing that I miss from AZ is Peter piper Pizza...when I was a kid, theie XL everything was 5.95!!!
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Haha, i've been known to chow down on some Peter Piper Pizza. Good shit when you are broke.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 21, 2009)

Grrr Pizza...seriously that is the one thing that I've been craving horribly...I think I need to get myself to the store and buy a gluten free crust and just make it.

Might sound gross but my favorite pizza is made at this little Italian place by me, they do an awesome sauerkraut pizza. Yep. I said it sauerkraut pizza. With Polish Sausage no less. Good stuff I swear!


----------



## Roy C. (Jan 21, 2009)

Pizza has always been my favorite, but it seems those banquet party lasagnes have been rotating in my freezer more and more.


----------



## Esther (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought of something else to post here!
Does anybody ever crave childhood favourites?
I like that weird, dry Lipton chicken noodle soup... comes in a mysterious powdered form and takes suspiciously little time to cook. So odd, but I continue to eat it.


----------



## Melian (Jan 22, 2009)

Esther said:


> I thought of something else to post here!
> Does anybody ever crave childhood favourites?
> I like that weird, dry Lipton chicken noodle soup... comes in a mysterious powdered form and takes suspiciously little time to cook. So odd, but I continue to eat it.



The one with aligator shapes was the best - they even had a fan club. You could mail away and get Lipton coupons and other crap within a few weeks....best club ever!


----------



## fatterisbetter (Jan 22, 2009)

McDonalds! Normally I prefer other fast-food places, like Sonic or BurgerKing but when I'm upset or angry, I'm getting that BigMac and fries faster than you can say McDonalds. I think it brings back childhood memories, we used to go there a lot because it was the only fast-food place close to our house when I was growing up.


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 22, 2009)

Roy C. said:


> Pizza has always been my favorite, but it seems those banquet party lasagnes have been rotating in my freezer more and more.



Banquet party lasagnas? How many meals does each of those make for a hungry BHM?


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 22, 2009)

This will sounds dumb but did anyonle else ever like the Kraft Cheese and Macaroni that come in a different shape (Spirals, or cartoon themed) more then the regular noodles?

Cause I do, but I'm just weird like that.

And I think that those banquet lasagnas would be a party of one lol


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 22, 2009)

i like to wear edible panties and well you know......its very comforting..lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 22, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> This will sounds dumb but did anyonle else ever like the Kraft Cheese and Macaroni that come in a different shape (Spirals, or cartoon themed) more then the regular noodles?
> 
> Cause I do, but I'm just weird like that.
> 
> And I think that those banquet lasagnas would be a party of one lol


 
I thought it was so exotic when we had spiral shaped KD as kids. haha.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> Banquet party lasagnas? How many meals does each of those make for a hungry BHM?



I love the Banquet Turkey Slices...Hehehe, my ex used to hate them. She called them 'Rubber Turkey', since the turkey is kind of,,er, Rubbery.


I love Campbell's chicken n Dumplings (I can kind chicken noodle easy enough), but can rarely find it these days.


-Uriel


----------



## escapist (Jan 23, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I know it isn't the best Pizza, but one thing that I miss from AZ is Peter piper Pizza...when I was a kid, theie XL everything was 5.95!!!
> 
> 
> -Uriel



They got them all over in Vegas too, and Cici's Pizza Buffet, just down the street from me.....God I love Vegas.


----------



## Esther (Jan 23, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> This will sounds dumb but did anyonle else ever like the Kraft Cheese and Macaroni that come in a different shape (Spirals, or cartoon themed) more then the regular noodles?
> 
> Cause I do, but I'm just weird like that.
> 
> And I think that those banquet lasagnas would be a party of one lol



It's funny... even to this day, I do not like Kraft dinner, but I will eat it if it's one of those other shapes. I really feel like it tastes better. (Although I'm sure it doesn't!)


----------



## Esther (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to add something else here... there used to be this wildly popular imported snack kicking around called 'Koala Yummies'. (...they did not contain koalas.) You could literally get them at any grocery store, they were not a specialty item. For some reason they became suddenly unavailable one year, and I swear every kid's lunchbox was never the same again.
I have looked high and low but I have not been able to find them in Ontario for about ten years.

Anyone ever had these?


----------



## Canonista (Jan 23, 2009)

Meat. I can brown up a pound of hamburger and eat it by itself when I want comfort food. I've been known to eat corned beef hash straight out of the can, too. 

Chocolate is good, as are peanut butter treats.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 23, 2009)

got myself three 14" pizzas with 8 toppings on to get through tonight and a box of 24 beers and goona pig out. i am in need of comforting  i lot 4lbs this week  (


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 23, 2009)

My own style of fried chicken breast pieces on a huge bed of garlic mash, :eat1:, Toasted ham a cheese sandwiches :eat2:, Cheese Cake. And lots more to mention..........


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 23, 2009)

Esther said:


> I have to add something else here... there used to be this wildly popular imported snack kicking around called 'Koala Yummies'. (...they did not contain koalas.) You could literally get them at any grocery store, they were not a specialty item. For some reason they became suddenly unavailable one year, and I swear every kid's lunchbox was never the same again.
> I have looked high and low but I have not been able to find them in Ontario for about ten years.
> 
> Anyone ever had these?



As an Australian all i can say is what is it with Asians and Koala's, but then again we to have chocolate Koala's here in oz.


----------



## Esther (Jan 23, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> As an Australian all i can say is what is it with Asians and Koala's, but then again we to have chocolate Koala's here in oz.




Haha I know, it's a little bizarre. But they're so tasty!


----------



## Cors (Jan 23, 2009)

Esther said:


> I have to add something else here... there used to be this wildly popular imported snack kicking around called 'Koala Yummies'. (...they did not contain koalas.) You could literally get them at any grocery store, they were not a specialty item. For some reason they became suddenly unavailable one year, and I swear every kid's lunchbox was never the same again.
> I have looked high and low but I have not been able to find them in Ontario for about ten years.
> 
> Anyone ever had these?



I do! They are awesome! I will settle for Meiji's Hello Panda though, or most Japanese goodies.. if only they aren't so expensive!


----------



## Esther (Jan 23, 2009)

Cors said:


> I do! They are awesome! I will settle for Meiji's Hello Panda though, or most Japanese goodies.. if only they aren't so expensive!



That's what was weird about these things, they were never expensive... I used to pick them up at the dollar store even. I really have no idea why they disappeared from around these parts, every kid used to eat them when I was growing up!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 24, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> As an Australian all i can say is what is it with Asians and Koala's, but then again we to have chocolate Koala's here in oz.



Well, if it is the Japanese, it is an obsession with all things 'cute'. Koalas definitely count (I'd love to see a Norwegian Black Metal DROP BEAR version....\m/ ).
Anyways, cute culture (Kawaii) is what fueled the huge Pokemon phenomenon, and Pikachu himself was said to be the product of 3 million US, and an army of people creating the 'cutests creature ever'. And Damned if I don't still find the little sucker adorable...

PIKA PIKA!!!

-Uriel


----------



## Esther (Jan 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, if it is the Japanese, it is an obsession with all things 'cute'. Koalas definitely count (I'd love to see a Norwegian Black Metal DROP BEAR version....\m/ ).
> Anyways, cute culture (Kawaii) is what fueled the huge Pokemon phenomenon, and Pikachu himself was said to be the product of 3 million US, and an army of people creating the 'cutests creature ever'. And Damned if I don't still find the little sucker adorable...
> 
> PIKA PIKA!!!
> ...




I still play those games.
Hahaha.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, if it is the Japanese, it is an obsession with all things 'cute'. Koalas definitely count (I'd love to see a Norwegian Black Metal DROP BEAR version....\m/ ).
> Anyways, cute culture (Kawaii) is what fueled the huge Pokemon phenomenon, and Pikachu himself was said to be the product of 3 million US, and an army of people creating the 'cutests creature ever'. And Damned if I don't still find the little sucker adorable...
> 
> PIKA PIKA!!!
> ...



All their masculinity died suddenly in the 1940's.

I'm not sure I'd want em' to get it back.

(Yeah, their obsession with "cute" is creepier than vending machine panties, karoke, and subway groping, but none of that rates an Iris Chang book...)

Of course, some of their meat dishes (non-fish) are to die for!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 24, 2009)

Canonista said:


> All their masculinity died suddenly in the 1940's.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd want em' to get it back.
> 
> ...



First off, I'm a Japan-head. Kawaii is awesome in it's own right.

Second off, hell yeah! Kobe beef for the win! I mean, those cows get massaged and given beers all day, to promote the most relaxed conditions. Even if they end up getting killed for their literally melt-in-your-mouth meat (seriously, that marbling melts to the touch pre-cooking), not a bad way to live, I'd say.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 24, 2009)

A rainstorm is passing through southern California and it is wet and cold outside. I needed to make some meatloaf today to help me keep the chill off. It is one of my ultimate comfort foods. It's the gift that keeps giving in the form of leftover sandwiches. Hot or cold-it's great.




The meatloaf is made from equal portions of ground beef and pork, chopped onions, various spices and egg and some hominy grits as the binder. It is topped with spicy, caramelized red onions and brown gravy. On the side there is roasted garlic mashed potatoes and curried sauteed carrots. I cross-posted this on the foodee board, but wanted to share a pic of my comfort food in the appropriate thread. Enjoy!


----------



## Hole (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello panda is bloody yummy! It's 6 am here and I'm going to get some for breaky.
I wish they had the strawberry ones.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Esther said:


> Anyone ever had these?



Yes! I first encountered them when my local Chinese take away gave me some for Christmas they are looooovely!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

mmmmm....Kraft Mac-n-Cheese.....:smitten:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> A rainstorm is passing through southern California and it is wet and cold outside. I needed to make some meatloaf today to help me keep the chill off. It is one of my ultimate comfort foods. It's the gift that keeps giving in the form of leftover sandwiches. Hot or cold-it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



delish!!!! I <3 meat loaf with a freakin passion


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 25, 2009)

Lately I've been loving Chicken Cordon Bleu Bites... they are this little spheres of chicken with the cheese and ham inside, and they include a dipping sauce... although I don't know what the dipping sauce is. 

I had to drive to three different Roche Bros in the area just to find them. But it was worth it.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

Canonista said:


> All their masculinity died suddenly in the 1940's.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd want em' to get it back.
> 
> ...



How mean!!! I happen to be part Japanese grrrrrr lmao

But yes our food is to die for!!! (^.^) I've been know to make some freaking awesome yakitori


----------



## VinnyPA (Jan 25, 2009)

Specifically, I like a good slab of beef...preferably a brisket...slightly rare...dripping with juices...add a few broiled potatoes with it for garnish. At times like that I wish I had a second row of teeth to chew more.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 25, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> How mean!!! I happen to be part Japanese grrrrrr lmao
> 
> But yes our food is to die for!!! (^.^) I've been know to make some freaking awesome yakitori



Hey, I'm Irish. I'm barely sober enough to type...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Hey, I'm Irish. I'm barely sober enough to type...



I laughed my butt off when I read that lmao


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 25, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Hey, I'm Irish. I'm barely sober enough to type...




I'm half Cherokee, half Irish.

How's THAT for a drinking problem??

*calmly sips her White Russian*

...throw in some Vicodin, and it's a party at Sarah Beth's hooouuuuuse.

Word.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> I'm half Cherokee, half Irish.
> 
> How's THAT for a drinking problem??
> 
> ...



hahaha girl I wanna party wit u!!!!


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 26, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> hahaha girl I wanna party wit u!!!!



*Faints at the thought of that much sexiness is one place*


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 26, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> *Faints at the thought of that much sexiness is one place*




What?? Don't faint!!!

...wake up...we have booze


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 26, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> What?? Don't faint!!!
> 
> ...wake up...we have booze



I think I may need mouth to mouth


----------



## Esther (Jan 26, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Lately I've been loving Chicken Cordon Bleu Bites... they are this little spheres of chicken with the cheese and ham inside, and they include a dipping sauce... although I don't know what the dipping sauce is.
> 
> I had to drive to three different Roche Bros in the area just to find them. But it was worth it.



Sounds weird, but I recently found these amazing vegetarian chicken cordon bleu minis... you wouldn't even know they're entirely textured soy protein.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 26, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> What?? Don't faint!!!
> 
> ...wake up...we have booze



not anymore....girl I finnished all that....moving on to the vodka :smitten:


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 26, 2009)

*still needs mouth to mouth*


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 26, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> *still needs mouth to mouth*



I doubt you want it from moi....im a very sloppy drunk lmao


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 26, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> I doubt you want it from moi....im a very sloppy drunk lmao



Im failing to see a downside


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 26, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> Im failing to see a downside




So your comfort food is...drunk girls...?


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 26, 2009)

Um I dont think the same kind of eating is involved.

My comfort foods were listed at some other point in this thread lol, I just seem to have hijacked into hitting on you two lol.

So ignore me and go back to food lol


----------



## Smite (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't really have a comfort food, but a comfort plant....

You my evraythang


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 26, 2009)

Smite said:


> Don't really have a comfort food, but a comfort plant....
> 
> You my evraythang



*cough*special brownies!*cough*


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 26, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> So your comfort food is...drunk girls...?



SB, you are my West Coast twin. We're gonna kick some ass when we party together. 
You gotta get your ass down to Boston so we can blaze and bitch about people! *giggles*


----------



## topher38 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sometimes I have to have Eggs Benedict with good Hollandaise artichoke hearts and a Mimosa 
I'm a grits and greens type of guy but sometimes I need to go uptown


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2009)

Right now, I am craving Lasagna..


-Uriel


----------



## Canonista (Jan 26, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> So your comfort food is...drunk girls...?



Depending on which part he eats there might really not be a downside...


----------



## Canonista (Jan 26, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> I doubt you want it from moi....im a very sloppy drunk lmao



I'm a "huggy" drunk. I'll be sure to wear a raincoat when if you ever have drinks with me.


----------



## BoNeCrUsHeR527 (Feb 2, 2009)

anything when i am stressed i just eat whatevers there


----------



## CherryRVA (Feb 2, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> *cough*special brownies!*cough*



hahaha!!!! this is great......

i wish i had some special brownies.....all i ever have is the special ingredient

and then pretty much everything in the house is fair game....food, drink, people... :batting:


----------



## Hole (Feb 2, 2009)

I just had an Unos deep pan pizza. I fucking love them. :wubu:


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2009)

Hole said:


> I just had an Unos deep pan pizza. I fucking love them. :wubu:



Wait until you try Blondie's...
SF also has 'Mr. Pizzaman', 24 hours a day, anywhere in the City. How's that for a 'I need Pizza!' fix...


Odd, I thought that you might have said twinkies...Oh yes, you've never had one yet
(Waves your twinkies right over the voracious French cat...again)



-Uriel


----------



## Gyrene (Feb 2, 2009)

Crane Asada burrito's with sour cream, guacamole, pico de gallo, and queso fresca from a San Diego area Albertos( Robertos, Eribertos, Robertitio's... anything ending in to's)... to die for


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 3, 2009)

My homemade mac and cheese -- shells, cheddar, Velveeta, garlic, pepper, and bacon. That can be had pretty much anytime. But ideally (if I can ever get them here, which is almost never) -- Pel'meni. It's basically Russian ravioli, except they're stuffed with a mixture of ground beef, ground pork, and spices. Simple, but also simply amazing.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 3, 2009)

At the moment... Skips!

lovely fizzy tangy prawn cocktail crisps~

When I was a kid they made me go hyperactive (apparently) they have sadly made them more healthy now though


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Feb 3, 2009)

This may sound fairly simple, but Green Tea, and like, a bowl of Cap'NCrunch lol


----------



## Starling (Feb 3, 2009)

Gyrene said:


> Crane Asada burrito's with sour cream, guacamole, pico de gallo, and queso fresca from a San Diego area Albertos( Robertos, Eribertos, Robertitio's... anything ending in to's)... to die for



!!!!!! Agreeed like 100000%. I'm from SD, but across the country for school...and now I really don't want to be sitting in the snow. I want to be home with a delish Roberto's burrito. Thanks haha.


----------



## Esther (Feb 3, 2009)

ClockworkOrange said:


> This may sound fairly simple, but Green Tea, and like, a bowl of Cap'NCrunch lol



Green tea is good with everything, mmm. Frig.
Try cold green tea mixed with white wine!!


----------



## Gyrene (Feb 3, 2009)

Starling said:


> !!!!!! Agreeed like 100000%. I'm from SD, but across the country for school...and now I really don't want to be sitting in the snow. I want to be home with a delish Roberto's burrito. Thanks haha.



Those things are like crack, I warn anyone before they try them that they will become addicted and might have to do a few stints in rehab... I will admit to being a carne asada burrito addict and damn proud.

Before carne asada: 
6ft 180 lbs

After carne asada: 
6ft 440lbs


----------



## Uriel (Feb 7, 2009)

Right at this minute, I am craving a (Turkey) BLT, well, a BALT, since I like Avocado on mine as well...


-Uriel


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 7, 2009)

I just had a dark chocolate cupcake with dark chocolate frosting. God, I love my coworkers......:eat2:


----------



## Uriel (Feb 7, 2009)

Dammit, the corner store didn't have any Avocados that looked good...
Um, guess I'll have a (Turkey) burger patty melt...





-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Grapes... Seriously! They are working for me! :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 7, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Grapes... Seriously! They are working for me! :eat2::eat2:



*nod nods*

Indeed! I'm convinced there is something magic in grapes....


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 8, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> *nod nods*
> 
> Indeed! I'm convinced there is something magic in grapes....



 haha I thought I was going crazy! :bow:


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2009)

Chili Dogs...I ate one at 4am..Ugh.


-Uriel


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 8, 2009)

Grapes are magical!

http://www.youtube.com/cthru?key=CY...er=0&side=0&score=2&pgconfig=T0L20R8U8A11X0Y0


----------



## Durin (Feb 11, 2009)

Shrimp with Lobster Sauce

Roast Beef Sandwitch with Mashed Potatoes and Gravy

:bow:


----------

